# Frameränder farbig machen



## YU-Koda (27. Oktober 2004)

Ähm, weiss jetzt nicht ob ich hier richtig bin, aber ich hab dennoch mal ne Frage. Ist es möglich, dass man frameränder variable farbig gestalten kann? Ich möchte in einem Frame (ist ein chatframe) z.b dass der untere Rand orange wird. Oder muss ich das im Template selber machen und doch nicht im Frame? Ist so was möglich?

Vielen dank im voraus


----------



## redlama (27. Oktober 2004)

Lies mal hier nach, das müsste genau das sein, was Du suchst.

redlama


----------



## YU-Koda (27. Oktober 2004)

Oh ja, das ist genau das, was ich suche. Nun muss es nur möglich sein, dass ich es variieren nach vertikal oder horizontal. Oder besser noch, rechts, links, oben oder unten *g*


----------



## redlama (27. Oktober 2004)

Du kannst doch in jedem <frame> frameborder definieren.
Dann hast Du doch für jeden Frame einen anders farbigen Rahmen.
Oder habe ich Dich falsch verstanden?

redlama


----------



## YU-Koda (27. Oktober 2004)

Das hast du richtig erkannt. Aber ich möchte das ein wenig anders haben. Ich möchte nur links, rechts und unten einen farbigen rahmen, oben jedoch nicht. Das würde bei mir nicht so passen *g*


----------



## Sebastian Wramba (28. Oktober 2004)

Dann arbeite doch in CSS mit _border-left_, _border-right_ und _border-left_ ... (wenn das mit Frames möglich ist, da bin ich mir so spontan nicht sicher.)


----------

